# Checking out the new die cut EPS pouch



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, I ordered 20 of the new pouches Jim Harris designed and they are winners!
I'll be ordering more pretty soon.

They work very well for 7/16 diameter and smaller ammo. I was able to shoot everything from 5/16 - 7/16 lead and steel with about equal accuracy. When tried with .50 cal... it didn't fit quite right but everything smaller was good to go.

Here's the video review:


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Grately appreciate that Bill !!!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You must have 40 x 40 vision Bill, I could hardly see the catchbox at that distance


----------

